# Desktop Manager et Tiger



## poptron (8 Mai 2005)

Cet utilitaire que j'utilise depuis que je suis sur Mac (18 mois) ne fonctionne plus sous Tiger. Y a t-il un programme de ce type qui fonctionne ?


----------



## danny92 (10 Mai 2005)

Il existe une mise à jour sur le site de l'éditeur, qui fonctionne parfaitement avec Tiger.

"The 0.5.3 release is the most stable release and is recommended for     new users. It _is_ Tiger-compatible"

Cordialement


----------



## avosmac (11 Mai 2005)

Il en va de même pour Startup Sound (vous trouverez son adresse dans le n°52 qui va arriver en kiosques   )


----------

